# Retrofit Window Installation



## typerr (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello

I've purchased my retrofit windows and am getting ready to install. My existing aluminum window frames have drip edges top and bottom which I removed with tin snips. The aluminum frame still sticks out from the stucco about 3/16" all around. The plastic fin of the retrofit window has a return of about 1/16". When I place the window in the opening I have a gap all around of between 1/8" to 3/16". Do I need to grind or cut the aluminum frame so the plastic fin contacts the stucco or can I fill this gap with caulk? If I need to trim the aluminum, what is the best method?

Thanks


----------



## pcl586 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bump

I'm thinking of DIY retrofit windows too, and I have the same issue...could anyone share their experiences???


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Plastic fin? Are you referring to the nailing fin?


----------



## typerr (Sep 2, 2008)

pcl586 said:


> Bump
> 
> I'm thinking of DIY retrofit windows too, and I have the same issue...could anyone share their experiences???


I figured it out when I did my windows last year..... You definatly need to trim the aluminum. I used a sawsall with a long metal cutting blade. Buy lots of blades and wear good ear & eye protection. You'll also want to hang a sheet or something inside the window opening as the chips go everywhere. By the 15th window I had Ninja level sawsall skills.....

It was a royal pain in the  but worth it as the windows came out great.


----------



## pcl586 (Dec 8, 2008)

typerr said:


> I figured it out when I did my windows last year..... You definatly need to trim the aluminum. I used a sawsall with a long metal cutting blade. Buy lots of blades and wear good ear & eye protection. You'll also want to hang a sheet or something inside the window opening as the chips go everywhere. By the 15th window I had Ninja level sawsall skills.....
> 
> It was a royal pain in the  but worth it as the windows came out great.


thanks! i only have 7 windows so i may not attain the Ninja skills by the time i'm done


----------

